# Stoeger M2000



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey all I am looking into purchasing the Stoeger M2000 as a new shotgun... I have read a lot of good things on it for duck hunting what I wanted to know is would it be a good for turkey also?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 19, 2011)

good for ducks, turkeys , doves,etc. fine weapon!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats all I needed to hear! Thanks!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 19, 2011)

Comes with a Turkey choke in most packages and patterns well.  Mine likes the Winchester supremes ok and likes some PMC turkey loads better but they quit manufacturing them.  I just happened to find 2 boxes at a pawn shop.  Great all around gun, I won't get rid of mine but I am thinking about the 3500 just to have 3.5" options too.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 19, 2011)

That is awesome... Thanks! I was thinking about the 3500 also... but I love the Max4 that you can get the 2000 in! I know that might be a silly reason to choose the one that wont shoot 3.5's.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 19, 2011)

3500 comes in max 4 also.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 19, 2011)

does it? on Academys website it says it comes in APG... I will definitely have to look more into it... I held and looked at the M2000 and loved the way it felt... figured the 3500 would be very similar...


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 19, 2011)

look up stoger 3500 on web got a killer video!


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 19, 2011)

I bought the M2000 back in August... I love it. I heard a lot of horror stories about it jamming and having to keep it excessively clean... but none of it has proved true with my gun. It shot the first time straight out of the box and has never failed to fire or cycle anything I have put in it. I have cleaned it ONE time so far. I know... I probably ought to clean it again just to save me the headache of it making me eat my words in the morning!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_model_3500.php


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

Just replaced my trusty Stoeger with a Beretta about a month ago. I never had any problems with my M2000. It is a nice gun for the price.


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just purchased the M3500 26" Max4. Shoots awesome and throws up nice. I am coming from a Remington 1100 28" modified. Recoil is great. Yes 3 1/2's kick some but I'll let it kick then spend $1000 more on some of the others out there. It's definitely a great bang for your buck. I would get the M3500 over the 2000 for 3 1/2's. It's better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it!


----------



## stick_slinger (Dec 19, 2011)

decisions, decisions cuz.   Ready to slay some birds with ya bud.

CJ


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Stringmusic.. I guess I should shop around for the Max-4 one... You guys have changed my mind...


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 20, 2011)

Nephew got one for Christmas...that he is already using. He's in love with it. First semi auto that he has ever owned. He can't stop talkin about it. Have to take it from him to keep him from slobbering all over it. I shoot a 11-87. the Stoeger is much lighter.

He used to shoot 3 1/2's in his old Benelli. He said he notices no difference in the 3's.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 21, 2011)

cr00241 said:


> I just purchased the M3500 26" Max4. Shoots awesome and throws up nice. I am coming from a Remington 1100 28" modified. Recoil is great. Yes 3 1/2's kick some but I'll let it kick then spend $1000 more on some of the others out there. It's definitely a great bang for your buck. I would get the M3500 over the 2000 for 3 1/2's. It's better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it!



Glad to see you're still liking it Corey.


----------



## rang519 (Dec 21, 2011)

My 13  year old son bought one for duck and turkey hunting and has been a good gun. He has shot plenty of geese with it this year.


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 21, 2011)

I am not bashing anything Stoeger makes but I will share with you as to what happened to mine and most importantly ME! The Oring in the gas chamber was faulty. I went outside two days after Christmas shot it for the first time with my wife. She threw a block of wood into the air I fired first shot and when I came to I had to make a trip to ER... Pieces of shell, wad , powder, and metal pieces in my face and eyes! Stoeger paid my medical bill and sent me another BRAND NEW Stoeger 2000 for my trouble, I SOLD IT!


----------



## stick_slinger (Dec 21, 2011)

^Eww, i bet that was nasty.. Glad your alrite though.

CJ


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 21, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> I am not bashing anything Stoeger makes but I will share with you as to what happened to mine and most importantly ME! The Oring in the gas chamber was faulty. I went outside two days after Christmas shot it for the first time with my wife. She threw a block of wood into the air I fired first shot and when I came to I had to make a trip to ER... Pieces of shell, wad , powder, and metal pieces in my face and eyes! Stoeger paid my medical bill and sent me another BRAND NEW Stoeger 2000 for my trouble, I SOLD IT!



Wow! 

That finne turkish build quality... lol


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 21, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> I am not bashing anything Stoeger makes but I will share with you as to what happened to mine and most importantly ME! The Oring in the gas chamber was faulty. I went outside two days after Christmas shot it for the first time with my wife. She threw a block of wood into the air I fired first shot and when I came to I had to make a trip to ER... Pieces of shell, wad , powder, and metal pieces in my face and eyes! Stoeger paid my medical bill and sent me another BRAND NEW Stoeger 2000 for my trouble, I SOLD IT!



I like my Stoeger but they'd pay more than my medical bills for sure!!!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 21, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> I am not bashing anything Stoeger makes but I will share with you as to what happened to mine and most importantly ME! The Oring in the gas chamber was faulty. I went outside two days after Christmas shot it for the first time with my wife. She threw a block of wood into the air I fired first shot and when I came to I had to make a trip to ER... Pieces of shell, wad , powder, and metal pieces in my face and eyes! Stoeger paid my medical bill and sent me another BRAND NEW Stoeger 2000 for my trouble, I SOLD IT!



I'm not calling you a liar but a Stoeger 2000 is an inertia shotgun (recoil from shell works the action).  It doesn't have a gas system with o rings like a 11-87 or 1100.  I've seen a couple barrels do that but they have all had something stuck in them that causes it to blow up when shooting a shell in it.


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad you are not calling me a liar..Thanks..I have a little more common sense than get on a forum and put something like that. But you are correct the NEW model Stoeger2000 do work off inertia just like Benelli. The OLDER models are gas blowback systems that was made in Turkey! I had the older model that worked off Gas. Secondly you dont realize how many times Ive heard the story..You must of had a shell in it or something in the barrel. The gun was sent to Benelli and along with a Brand NEW Stoeger2000 was a letter apologizing but they contributed it to the O Ring. I also had to send them the remington box of shells that i cycled through the gun when it happened. Like I said, IMO, and everyone has one! I didnt like having shell and metal pieces scraped from my eyes and face so I choose not to shoot Stoeger.
Im pretty sure they are fine weapons.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 22, 2011)

ouch... glad you are ok... that Beretta 390 is looking a whole lot better now.... even with the 200 dollar higher price tag...


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasnt turning you away from Stoeger just wanted to share my experience. I thought I had really realllllly realllllllllly had a bad day when the gun went off...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 22, 2011)

Wastin Bullets said:


> ouch... glad you are ok... that Beretta 390 is looking a whole lot better now.... even with the 200 dollar higher price tag...



Don't turn away from stoeger, unless you just want to. You could probably do a search on google and find a gun blowing up from every manufacturer there is.

Stoegers are great guns, I've got the M2000 and the M3500, love'em both.


----------



## gb1075 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am glad to see that they have worked some of the problems the older models had.  I bought a brand new M2000 in about 7 years ago and it would constantly misfire and hang up. I am pretty sure it hung up more times than it actually fired.   I carried it to arkansas for my first ever hunt out there and almost threw it into the pond we were hunting over.  If i had not carried my remington pump it would have been a long trip for sure.  However, having said that, I loved the weight and feel of the gun.  Just wish it would have worked for me.  glad you guys are not having to go thru that mess.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2011)

Have several friends that have shot them.They throw a tight pattern for turkey and are fine for ducks as well..word of caution..make sure they are basically slammed shut,because sometimes if you just ease the chamber closed they will leave a gap,and the firing pin wont hit the primer!As will other inertia guns that are that design.Takes away from stealth when you have to slide a shell in when a tom is close and you arent loaded yet...and they kick just as hard as a pump since they dont take gas off the load to cycle..Happy hunting!


----------

